# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Khu du lịch sinh thái Nhân Tâm - Điểm đến của những người yêu thiên nhiên!

## khu sinh thái Nhân Tâm

Nha Trang – Khánh Hoà, điểm hẹn của tình yêu. Bờ biển dài, sóng hiền hoà vỗ bờ cát trắng và hải sản tươi ngon đã “hạ gục” bao người. Nhưng du lịch Khánh Hoà đâu chỉ có thế. Chúng tôi xin giới thiệu một “góc riêng” trong bản đồ du lịch Khánh Hoà, để bạn nếu có dịp dừng bước nơi đây, đừng quên một lần trải nghiệm nhé!

Cách thành phố Nha Trang 30km về hướng Tây, thuộc xã Diên Xuân (hay còn gọi là Đất Sét), huyện Diên Khánh, tỉnh Khánh Hòa. Khu du lịch sinh thái Nhân Tâm nằm trải dài trên 15 ha trang trại cây ăn quả bốn mùa xanh mát và rộn ràng tiếng chim, đến với Nhân Tâm quý khách sẽ tìm thấy phần nào đó hình ảnh cuộc sống của làng quê Nha Trang – Khánh Hoà. Khu du lịch bao gồm 3 khu:

 
Khu 1: Diện tích 10 ha. Là nơi trồng vườn cây ăn trái với đầy đủ các loại trái cây từ Xoài, Cam, Sầu Riêng đến Mít, Bưởi, Chôm Chôm... Bên cạnh đó là hàng trăm cây Dầu, Sao, Dó bầu (những loại cây cho gỗ quý với tuổi thọ hàng trăm năm). Trong đó đặc biệt là cây Dó bầu (loại cây cho ra Trầm Hương - một điều đặc biệt mà thiên nhiên ban tặng cho tỉnh Khánh Hòa)… Và đây cũng chính là nơi tập trung các dịch vụ chính của khu du lịch bao gồm: Câu cá, câu cá sấu, tát mương bắt cá, nhà nghỉ, nhà hàng, hồ bơi, cà phê, karaoke.

 
Khu 2: Diện tích 2 ha, đây là nơi có vườn điền trúc rộng rãi thoáng mát thích hợp cho các gia đình sinh hoạt tập thể tại đây (ngồi quây quần bên nhau ăn uống, hoặc chơi các trò chơi tập thể), sát bên vườn trúc là con sông "Chò" quý khách có thể tắm suối thiên nhiên tại đây, và đặc biệt chúng tôi sẽ phục vụ trò chơi "xuôi thuyền" trên con sông này. Bên cạnh đó tại vườn điền trúc có cho thuê chòi,bạt, võng, ghế xếp để quý khách có thể nghĩ ngơi thư giãn.



 
Khu 3 (khu tâm linh): Từ vườn điền trúc quý khách đi qua cây cầu treo dài 120m thì sẽ đến đồi Chuông, đây là khu Tâm Linh của khu du lịch, diện tích 3 ha. Nơi đây có nhà thờ phật thích ca, và các vị phật khác được điêu khắc hoàn toàn bằng gỗ rất tinh xảo và công phu (Gian Thành Tâm), bên cạnh nhà thờ phật là nhà thờ vua Hùng, Bác Hồ, và đại tướng Trần Hưng Đạo (Gian Thành Nhân). Ngoài ra nơi đây còn có chiếc bàn “xoay” biết làm theo tiếng người, và khu tham quan 12 tầng địa ngục.



 
Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:

Văn phòng đại diện: 11B Pasteur - TP Nha Trang

ĐT/FAX: 0583.814070

Hotline: 01999.40 41 42

Website: www.DuLichNhanTam.com.vn

FB: www.facebook.com/DuLichNhanTam

Email: dulichnhantam@gmail.com ; Skype: TuanNhanTam

----------


## khu sinh thái Nhân Tâm

Kính gửi Quý khách hàng!


Nhân dịp kỷ niệm ngày “Quốc Tế Thiếu Nhi 1-6-2014”. Khu du lịch sinh thái Nhân Tâm xin gửi đến Quý khách chương trình khuyến mãi:


+ Miễn phí vé vào cổng cho trẻ em khi đi kèm với người lớn trong ngày 1/6;


+ Giảm 10% khi mua vé gói dịch vụ của khu du lịch trong 3 ngày 31/5, 1 và 2 tháng 6




Các gói dịch vụ tại khu du lịch dành cho Quý khách như sau (ưu đãi hơn khi sử dụng từng dịch vụ riêng lẻ):


**Gói 1:*


Bao gồm: Vé vào cổng, chòi, bạt (hoặc võng,ghế xếp), câu cá (4 khách trở xuống) hoặc tham gia trò chơi “tát mương bắt cá” (5 khách trở lên), câu cá sấu (2 mồi/khách), ăn trưa, uống rượu cần, tắm hồ bơi, tham quan 12 tầng địa ngục.


Thực đơn ăn trưa: 1) Rau muống xào tỏi; 2) Tôm thịt ram mặn; 3) Cá chế biến theo yêu cầu của quý khách (cá đủ để chế biến được 3 món); 4) Cơm trắng; 5) Rượu cần; 6) Tráng miệng; 7) Khăn lạnh.


2 khách: 250.000đ/khách


3-5 khách: 225.000đ/khách


6 khách trở lên: 215.000đ/khách


**Gói 2:* 90.000đ/khách (áp dụng cho đoàn 10 khách trở lên).


Bao gồm: Vé vào cổng, chòi, bạt, ăn trưa.


Thực đơn ăn trưa: 1) Rau muống xào tỏi; 2) Trứng chiên thịt nạc; 3) Cá bông lau kho tộ; 4) Tôm thịt ram mặn; 5) Canh rau nấu tôm; 6) Cơm trắng; 7) Trà đá, tráng miệng; 8) Khăn lạnh.


** Gói vui chơi dã ngoại trong ngày*:  (Áp dụng đối với đoàn từ 30 khách trở lên)


- Đối với cơ quan đoàn thể: 100.000 đồng/khách.


- Đối với học sinh, sinh viên: 90.000 đồng/khách.


Bao gồm: Vé vào cổng; chòi, bạt; tổ chức các trò chơi tập thể cho đoàn; ăn trưa theo chương trình (cơm dĩa).


*Lưu ý: Trẻ em từ 7- 12 tuổi: Giá gói dịch vụ = 70% người lớn.




Để mua vé gói dịch vụ xin quý khách vui lòng liên hệ:


Văn phòng đại diện: 11B Pasteur - Nha Trang
Điện thoại: 01999 40 41 42
Email: dulichnhantam@gmail.com
Skype: TuanNhanTam

----------


## dung89

Khu này thú vị đó

----------


## khu sinh thái Nhân Tâm

Được làm bằng tre nứa, khu trò chơi cho trẻ em nằm trong khuôn viên dưới bóng cây ăn quả, rộng rãi, thoáng mát, bạn yên tâm cho trẻ vui chơi, nô đùa và trải nghiệm. Khi đó bạn sẽ có giây phút thư giãn và sum vầy cùng bạn bè, gia đình!

----------


## khu sinh thái Nhân Tâm

ZipLine – trò chơi đu dây tử thần là những trò chơi phổ biến ở một số tỉnh thành trong cả nước, nhưng riêng ở thành phố biển Nha Trang và Khánh Hoà chưa có loại hình giải trí này. Khu du lịch Nhân Tâm đã nắm bắt được nhu cầu của du khách và đặc  biệt tạo sân chơi cho các bạn trẻ những người yêu du lịch mạo hiểm. khu du lịch đã đầu tư và đưa trò chơi này vào hoạt động từ ngày 15/06/2014.







Nếu yêu thích các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh thì khu du lịch sinh thái Nhân Tâm - Nha Trang thực sự là một sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo dành cho bạn. Đu dây tử thần hay còn gọi là ZipLine - trò chơi mạo hiểm có mặt đầu tiên tại Nha Trang. Vượt qua con sông Chò dài gần 100m, đi trên độ cao 20m đến 40m, băng qua các ngọn cây và sông Chò, sẽ mang lại cảm giác mãnh liệt cho người chơi.







Hãy khám phá cảm giác vượt qua chính mình với chuyến du lịch mạo hiểm tới Khu du lịch Sinh Thái Nhân Tâm Nha Trang.





Dịch vụ thể thao mạo hiểm ZipLine chính thức khai trương và hoạt động ngày 15/06/2014


Giá vé: 30.000 đồng/ lượt


Giảm giá 20% từ ngày 15/06/2014 - 30/06/2014



Mọi thông tin vui lòng liên hệ:
KHU DU LỊCH SINH THÁI NHÂN TÂM
VPĐD: 11B Pasteur Nha Trang
Hotline: 0935 417 368 (Mr Danh)


Trân trọng kính mời!

----------


## khu sinh thái Nhân Tâm

Chương Trình Ưu Đãi Đặc Biệt "Vui Hè Cùng Nhân Tâm"


Đối tượng khách hàng: Học sinh/ sinh viên/ trường học.


Giảm vé vào cổng tham quan: 50%.


Giảm 20% các dịch vui chơi, giải trí: tắm hồ bơi, tham quan 12 tầng địa ngục, đu dây ZipLine.


Thời gian: từ ngày 15/06/2014 đến ngày 31/08/2014.


Lưu ý: Học sinh/ Sinh viên khi mua vé vui lòng xuất trình thẻ sinh viên/ học sinh hoặc giấy giới thiệu của nhà trường.






Thông tin liên hệ:


KHU DU LỊCH SINH THÁI NHÂN TÂM


Địa chỉ: Diên Xuân, Diên Khánh, Khánh Hoà


Văn phòng đại diện: 11B Pasteur Nha Trang.


Điện thoại KDL: 0583 787 153


Điện thoại VPĐD: 0583 814070; DĐ: 0935 417 368 (Mr Danh)


Email: info@dulichnhantam.com.vn


Trân trọng kính mời!

----------


## khu sinh thái Nhân Tâm

Chương trình "NGÀY HỘI GIA ĐÌNH 28/06" với mong muốn gắng kết mọi người với nhau, cùng nhau vui chơi, trao đổi kinh nghiệm về cuộc sống gia đình cũng như bù đắp cho những người hậu phương có được ngày vui trọn vẹn. Team Nhân Tâm tổ chức chương trình này với mong muốn gửi gắm tất cả tình cảm và lời cảm ơn sâu sắc. 

MỘT SỐ HÌNH ẢNH

----------


## khu sinh thái Nhân Tâm



----------


## khu sinh thái Nhân Tâm

COUPON DỊCH VỤ TRỌN GÓI NHÂN TÂM


Khu du lịch sinh thái Nhân Tâm với nhiều dịch vụ tham quan, vui chơi giải trí đa dạng và phong phú. Để đáp ứng nhu cầu của Quý khách hàng trong thời gian đến, chúng tôi triển khai chương trình Coupon dịch vụ trọn gói để quý khách có nhiều sự lựa chọn và tiết kiệm được chi phí khi đến với chúng tôi.


Coupon 1: 70.000 đồng/ coupon/ lượt khách
Dịch vụ trọn gói bao gồm: Vé cổng tham quan, tắm hồ bơi, 12 tầng địa ngục, zipline, tắm nước ngọt, câu cá sấu (1 mồi). 





Coupon 2: 50.000 đồng/Coupon/Lượt khách.
Dịch vụ trọn gói bao gồm: Vé cổng tham quan, tắm hồ bơi, 12 tầng địa ngục, tắm nước ngọt, cấu cá sấu (1 mồi). 





Mọi thông tin vui lòng liên hệ:
Khu du lịch sinh Thái Nhân Tâm
Diên Xuân - Diên Khánh - Khánh Hoà
ĐT: 0583 787153 ( Ms Thảo)
Mr Danh - 0935 417 368
Mr Tuấn - 01999 404142
Email: camdanh@gmail.com/ info@dulichnhantam.com.vn
Hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách!

----------


## khu sinh thái Nhân Tâm

*KHÁM PHÁ MIỆT VƯỜN NHÂN TÂM


“MỘT NGÀY LÀM NÔNG”


(Chương trình đi về trong ngày – khởi hành thứ 3,7 hàng tuần)* 
*7h30 – 08h00:* Xe và HDV Nhân Tâm đón khách tại khách sạn (hoặc điểm hẹn trong thành phố Nha Trang). Khởi hành đến khu du lịch sinh thái Nhân Tâm.






(Rừng cây dó bầu - loại cây cho ra Trầm Hương tại khu sinh thái NHÂN TÂM)

09h00: Quý khách đến khu du lịch, quý khách được bố trí chòi và ghế bố . Sau đó tham quan vườn cây ăn trái và tham gia trò chơi "tát mương bắt cá" với trang phục đồ bà ba truyền thống, quý khách sẽ trở thành nông dân thực thụ tại làng quê. (áp dụng cho đoàn từ 6 khách trở lên)







11h30: Dùng cơm trưa tại khu vực nhà hàng với thực đơn dân giã ba miền, cùng với "chiến lợi phẩm" mà quý khách vừa thu được sau trò chơi tát cá.




13h00: Quý khách tự do tham quan, chụp ảnh, hoặc nghỉ ngơi tại Rừng Trúc với không gian thơ mộng và lãng mạn.







14h00: Quý khách đi tham quan "khu tâm linh", bàn xoay kỳ bí, và 12 tầng địa ngục. Khám phá cây cầu treo vượt dòng sông Chò với chiều dài 91m. Quý khách sẽ vô cùng thích thú và lưu lại những hình ảnh đáng nhớ.







14h30: Quý khách tham gia trò chơi "xuôi thuyền Kayak trên sông Chò" hoặc trò chơi mạo hiểm “đu dây ZipLine” trò chơi lần đầu tiên có mặt tại Nha Trang.







15h00: Quý khách sử dụng dịch vụ tắm khoáng nóng tại suối khoáng nóng Nhân Tâm, giúp chữa bệnh và rất tốt cho sức khỏe.







*16h00:* Xe và HDV Khu du lịch Nhân Tâm đưa quý khách về lại địa điểm ban đầu. Kết thúc chương trình.


*Giá trọn gói:*
- Người lớn: 390.000 đồng/ khách
- Trẻ em từ 1m -1m4: 320.000 đồng/ khách
- Trẻ em dưới 1m miễn phí


*Giá vé bao gồm:* Xe tham quan theo chương trình, hướng dẫn viên, ăn trưa, phục vụ nước suối (1chai/khách). Vé vào tham quan theo chương trình (vé cổng, tắm khoáng nóng, câu cá sấu (1 khách/1 mồi), 12 tầng địa ngục), phí bảo hiểm du lịch.


*Không bao gồm:* Các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình, vé trò chơi chèo thuyền, ZipLine, mua sắm...


*Tiêu chuẩn trẻ em:*
- Trẻ em dưới 1m miễn phí, bố mẹ tự lo, mỗi gia đình miễn phí 1 bé, bé thứ 2 tính vé trẻ em.
- Trẻ em từ 1m – 1m4 tính vé trẻ em.
- Trẻ em trên 1m4 tính vé như người lớn


*Thực đơn ăn trưa:* 1. Rau vườn Nhân Tâm, 2. Laghim luộc + Kho quẹt, 3. Thịt kho trứng, 4. Cá trê nướng trui, 5. canh rau cua đồng, 6. cơm trắng, tráng miệng, trà đá, khăn.


*Ghi Chú:* Quý khách vui lòng mang theo đồ bơi và khăn tắm.
Giá không áp dụng cho những ngày lễ tết.

----------


## khu sinh thái Nhân Tâm

Kính gửi Quý khách hàng!


Trước tiên khu du lịch sinh thái Nhân Tâm xin gửi đến Quý khách hàng lời chúc sức khoẻ và lời chào trân trọng nhất. Cảm ơn quý khách đã đồng hành cùng Nhân Tâm trong suốt thời gian vừa qua.


Nhân dịp Quốc Khánh 2/9 kính chúc quý khách hàng sức khoẻ và có những ngày nghỉ lễ vui vẻ và hạnh phúc bên người thân và gia đình.


Xin gửi đến quý khách một số thông tin dịch vụ mới và chính sách ưu đãi nhân dịp lễ 2/9 Quý khách tham khảo.


Dịch vụ coupon trọn gói:


Vé: 70,000 đồng/ coupon: vé cổng, tắm hồ bơi, câu cá sấu ( 1 mồi/ khách), tham quan 12 tầng địa ngục, đu dây Zipline, tắm nước ngọt.


Vé: 50,000 đồng/ coupon: vé cổng, tắm hồ bơi, câu cá sấu ( 1 mồi/ khách), tham quan 12 tầng địa ngục, tắm nước ngọt.


*Mua 10 Coupon tặng thêm 1 coupon*





Dịp lễ 2/9 Khu du lịch còn tổ chức nhiều hoạt động vui chơi giải trí, các trò chơi dân gian như đập niêu, chơi Ô Quan, xiên que nướng, bắp nướng,...


Trân trọng kính mời!

----------


## khu sinh thái Nhân Tâm



----------


## thuty

Ngoài miền Bắc không có chỗ nào tương tự nhỉ. Cuối tuần đến đấy chơi thì hay

----------


## khu sinh thái Nhân Tâm

Mừng năm học mới 2014. Khu du lịch sinh thái Nhân Tâm xin gửi đến các bạn học sinh - sinh viên lời chúc sức khoẻ và thành công trên con đường học tập! 


Với mong muốn đem đến cho các bạn những ngày cuối tuần thư giãn thoái mái và có thời gian vui chơi, giao lưu, chia sẽ cùng bạn bè sau 3 tháng hè xa vắng. Khu du lịch sinh thái Nhân Tâm sẽ giúp các bạn kết nối mọi người lại với nhau thông qua "chương trình tham quan" SÔI ĐỘNG CÙNG NHÂN TÂM' với nhiều hoạt động tham quan, vui chơi, và trải nghiệm thú vị. 


Với chi phí vô cùng tiết kiệm nhưng được tận hưởng và sử dụng nhiều dịch vụ tích hợp trong chương trình. Chúng tôi tin tưởng sẽ đem đến cho các bạn những giây phút thư giản thoái mái, những cơ hội kết nối tuyệt vời, cùng chuyến dã ngoại nhiều ý nghĩa. 


*COMPO 99,000 đồng/ khách (Áp dụng cho nhóm 10 khách trở lên, chưa bao gồm xe vận chuyển)*


Bao gồm: vé tham quan, câu cá sấu (1 mồi/ khách), tham quan 12 tầng địa ngục, tắm hồ bơi, tắm nước ngọt, ăn trưa với thực đơn: Rau vườn Nhân Tâm, sườn nướng, trứng chiên, canh rau nấu tôm, cơm trắng, tráng miệng, trà đá.





*COMPO 149,000 đồng/ khách (Áp dụng cho nhóm 30 khách trở lên)*


Bao gồm: Xe đưa đón (đón khách trong thành phố Nha Trang), HDV, vé tham quan, câu cá sấu (1 mồi/ khách), tham quan 12 tầng địa ngục, tắm hồ bơi, tắm nước ngọt, ăn trưa với thực đơn: Rau vườn Nhân Tâm, sườn nướng, trứng chiên, canh rau nấu tôm, cơm trắng, tráng miệng, trà đá.





Thông tin liên hệ:


KHU DU LỊCH SINH THÁI NHÂN TÂM


VPĐD: 67/1 Hùng Vương - Nha Trang.


Điện thoại: 0586 567 503; Hotline: 01999 40 41 42

----------


## khu sinh thái Nhân Tâm

Chương trình ngày Phụ Nữ Việt Nam 20.10


“NGƯỜI PHỤ NỮ TÔI YÊU ”




Thời gian tổ chức từ 08h00 - 16h00 ngày 19.10.2014 (chủ nhật)


Điạ điểm: Khu du lịch sinh thái Nhân Tâm.




Chương trình chi tiết: 


08h00: Xe và hướng dẫn viên Nhân Tâm đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn trong thành phố (Ga Nha Trang). Khởi hành đến khu du lịch sinh thái Nhân Tâm. 


09h00: Quý khách đến khu du lịch, dùng welcome drink, nghỉ ngơi tại nhà sàn.


09h15: Các gia đình tham gia chương trình “ người phụ nữ tôi yêu” 





Nội dung: các gia đình thi Nấu ăn + trổ tài cắm hoa


- Ban tổ chức cung cấp cho mỗi gia đình một số tiền, tự đi chợ mua nguyên vật liệu, rau, gia vị,…sau đó chế biến món ăn cho gia đình mình vào buổi trưa ( yêu cầu: món rau, 1 món mặn, 1 món canh và cắm 1 bình hoa).


- BTC bố trí 1 chợ quê cho các gia đình mua sắm nguyên vật liệu, gia vị, rau, hoa, bắt cá, cần câu, …


- Thời gian hoàn thành cho các gia đình: 09h30 – 11h00 (1h30)





11h00 - 11h30: Chấm điểm các món ăn, sau đó Quý khách dùng cơm trưa tại khu vực nhà hàng với những món ăn do các gia đình chuẩn bị.


13h30: Quý khách thư giản và nghỉ trưa tại vườn trúc. 


14h00 – 15h00: Các gia đình tham gia chương trình Gameshow “ GIA ĐÌNH TÀI BA” với các games đôi hài vạn dặm, vẽ tranh về người phụ tôi yêu ( Bố gia đình hoàn con vẽ, mẹ làm người mẫu), hảo, ngôi nhà mơ ước…tổng kết chương trình, trao quà cho các đội chiến thắng.


15h00: Quý khách đi tham quan "khu tâm linh" với đồi chuông (khu 3) của khu sinh thái (tham quan bàn xoay kỳ bí, và 12 tầng địa ngục). Khám phá cây treo vượt dòng sông Chò với chiều dài 91m. Quý khách sẽ vô cùng thích thú và lưu lại những hình ảnh đáng nhớ. hoặc Quý khách tham gia trò chơi mạo hiểm “đu dây Zip Line” một công trình mới được đưa vào hoạt động. (chi phí tự túc).


15h30: Quý khách đi tắm hồ bơi nước ngọt tại khu du lịch.


16h00: Quý khách về lại Nha Trang. Kết thúc chương trình.


*Giá vé cho 1 gia đình: 680.000 đồng/ gia đình


(Tiêu chuẩn mỗi gia đình được 3 người gồm: Bố, Mẹ, con)


Phụ thu thành viên thứ tư: 180,000 đồng/người*


Giá vé Bao gồm: Xe đưa đón, vé tham quan, ăn trưa, chi phí tổ chức chương trình, quà tặng cho các gia đình, nước uống, tắm hồ bơi, tham quan khu tâm linh và 12 tầng địa ngục.


Không bao gồm: Các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình, vé trò chơi zipline, các chi phí nước uống, bia, mua sắm… 




Thông tin vui lòng liên hệ đăng kí tham gia: 


KHU DU LỊCH SINH THÁI NHÂN TÂM


VPĐD: 67/1 Hùng Vương, Nha Trang


Điện thoại: 0935.417.368 (Mr Danh - trưởng phòng Kinh doanh)


Email: camdanh@gmail.com


KHU DU LỊCH NHÂN TÂM - ĐIỂM ĐẾN CỦA NGƯỜI YÊU THIÊN NHIÊN!

----------


## khu sinh thái Nhân Tâm

Kính gửi Quý THẦY, CÔ!


Nhân dịp kỷ niệm ngày “NHÀ GIÁO VIỆT NAM 20/11/2014”. Khu du lịch sinh thái Nhân Tâm xin gửi đến Quý THẦY, CÔ Chính sách ưu đãi như sau:


Khi Quý Thầy, Cô sử dụng dịch vụ tại khu du lịch Nhân Tâm có:


- Hoá đơn thanh toán tại nhà hàng có giá trị từ 1,000,000đ – 2,000,000đ sẽ được tặng 2 vé trò chơi đu dây Zipline.


- Hoá đơn thanh toán tại nhà hàng từ 2,000,000đ – 5,000,000đ sẽ được tặng 4 vé trò chơi đu dây Zipline.


- Hoá đơn trên 5,000,000đ sẽ được tặng 6 vé trò chơi đu dây Zipline.


Lưu ý: 


- Chỉ áp dụng cho khách hàng đặt dịch vụ trước tại Phòng Kinh Doanh.


- Thời gian áp dụng: từ ngày 20 đến 23 /11/2014





Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ:


Văn phòng đại diện: 67/1 Hùng Vương (hẻm số 6k khu quân trấn, đối diện Giáo xứ thánh Giuse - 53 Hùng Vương) - TP Nha Trang


ĐT: 058 6567 503; Fax: 058 3522 113


Hotline: 01999 40 41 42

----------


## dung89

Khu du lịch sinh thái này nhìn cứ xơ xác kiểu gì ý nhỉ

----------


## khu sinh thái Nhân Tâm

VIDEO GIỚI THIỆU KHU DU LỊCH SINH THÁI NHÂN TÂM

----------


## khu sinh thái Nhân Tâm

CHƯƠNG TRÌNH KHUYẾN MÃI ĐẦU NĂM!


Nhân dịp năm mới và khai trương dịch vụ "khu trò chơi trên cây" khu du lịch sinh thái NHÂN TÂM xin gửi đến Quý khách chương trình khuyến mãi: 




Giảm 20% giá vé dịch vụ "khu trò chơi trên cây" (thời gian áp dụng từ ngày 1/1/2015 đến hết ngày 15/2/2015).





Đặc biệt vào ngày Tết Dương Lịch 2015 khu du lịch sinh thái NHÂN TÂM sẽ tổ chức trò chơi dân gian có thưởng dành cho Quý khách.


Trân trọng kính mời Quý khách!

----------


## khu sinh thái Nhân Tâm

TOUR TEAM BUILDING TẠI KHU SINH THÁI NHÂN TÂM

----------


## khu sinh thái Nhân Tâm

Chào Xuân Ất Mùi 2015 
KDL SINH THÁI NHÂN TÂM xin trân trọng thông báo:


- Khai trương dịch vụ mới: CÔNG VIÊN NƯỚC;
- Tổ chức khu trò chơi dân gian có thưởng;
- Thầy đồ viết thư pháp tặng cho Quý khách.


Từ mùng 2 tết nguyên đán.


Kính mời Quý khách đến tham quan khu du lịch của chúng tôi!


" Đến với KDL Sinh Thái Nhân Tâm, quý khách như được thả mình vào không gian yên bình của một Làng quê Việt truyền thống, với những lũy tre làng, con sông quê, tự tay trồng và hái hoa màu, quả bốn mùa, tát cá, nướng cá với rơm rạ đậm mùi dân dã. Một không gian thân thiện, những dịch vụ thân thiện, phong cách phục vụ thân thiện, tất cả chắc chắn sẽ khắc sâu tâm trí những ai yêu thiên nhiên.


Các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại KDL:


- Công viên nước: chính thức khai trương vào mùng 2 tết
- Khu huấn luyện kỹ năng, dã ngoại dành cho thanh thiếu niên với hệ thống thử thách liên hoàn trên cây – lần đầu tiên tại Khánh Hòa
- Thể thao mạo hiểm: Du dây vượt 100m sông Chò (zipline); chèo thuyền Kayak trên sông Chò.
- Câu cá các loại, cá sấu, khu nuôi nhốt hưu.
- Hồ bơi với đường kính 25m.
- Các dịch vụ Dã ngoại như cắm trại, team building, giao lưu lửa trại...
- Nhà hàng phục vụ các món ăn 3 miền với sức chứa 200 khách. 
- Ngoài ra quý khách có thể tự tay hái rau vườn, chế biến cá và cùng gia đình thưởng thức dưới những tán cây xanh mát quanh vườn Nhân Tâm.
- Lưu trú: với 5 căn nhà riêng biệt dành cho gia đình và 4 phòng liền kề.


KDL Sinh Thái Nhân Tâm, Điểm đến của người yêu thiên nhiên"

----------


## khu sinh thái Nhân Tâm

KDL Sinh Thái Nhân Tâm – sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo cho cơ quan, đoàn thể và các bạn sinh viên tổ chức các hoạt động:


- Tham quan, dã ngoại, picnic, ăn uống,..
- Tổ chức các chương trình dã ngoại cuối tuần, đốt lửa trại và nghỉ qua đêm với khu vực lều trại sạch sẽ thoáng mát, khu du lịch trãi dài trên diện tích 15 hecta với 3 khu:


Khu 1: Vườn Trái cây ăn quả, nhà hàng Dạ Ân, Công viên nước, khu trò chơi trẻ em, hồ bơi, phòng lưu trú, câu cá, câu cá sấu, khu trò chơi trên cây…





Khu 2: Rừng Điền trúc thích hợp tổ chức cắm trại, tổ chức teambuilding, các trò chơi mạo hiểm, đu dây Zipline, chèo thuyền kayak…


Khu 3: Đồi chuông – khu tâm linh với điện thờ thánh mẫu, Vua Hùng, Trần Hưng Đạo, Bác Hồ, khám phá bàn xoay kì bí và 12 tầng địa ngục,.


Với phương châm “Khách hàng là Thượng Đế” cùng với phong cách phục vụ ân tình, chu đáo và đầy trách nhiệm của đội ngũ nhân viên Khu du lịch. Khu du lịch Sinh thái Nhân Tâm tin tưởng rằng sẽ làm hài lòng Quý Khách hàng khi đến với chúng tôi.


KDL SINH THÁI NHÂN TÂM - ĐIỂM ĐẾN CỦA NGƯỜI YÊU THIÊN NHIÊN!


Mọi thông tin liên hệ:
Khu du lịch sinh thái Nhân Tâm
VPĐD: 9 Nguyễn Thiện Thuật, Nha Trang
ĐT: 058 6567 503; 01999 40 41 42 
Email: info@dulichnhantam.com.vn


Hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách!

----------


## khu sinh thái Nhân Tâm

CHÀO MỪNG NGÀY GIỖ TỔ HÙNG VƯƠNG (10-3 ÂL), GIẢI PHÓNG MIỀN NAM 30/4 VÀ QUỐC TẾ LAO ĐỘNG 1/5.
KDL SINH THÁI NHÂN TÂM SẼ TỔ CHỨC:


+ Lễ giỗ tổ hùng vương;
+ Trò chơi dân gian từ ngày 28/4 đến 3/5/2015;
+ Gian hàng ẩm thực tại rừng trúc từ ngày 28/4 đến 3/5/2015;









Và đặc biệt khuyến mãi: mua 10 vé gói dịch 85.000đ sẽ được tặng 1 vé trò chơi trên cây từ ngày 1/4 đến 3/5/2015.


Mọi thông tin xin vui lòng liên hệ:
VPĐD: 9 Nguyễn Thiện Thuật, Nha Trang
ĐT: 058 6567 503; 01999 40 41 42 
Email: info@dulichnhantam.com.vn; Skype: TuanNhanTam


Trân trọng kính mời Quý Khách!

----------


## khu sinh thái Nhân Tâm

Lễ hội Đền Hùng còn gọi là Giỗ Tổ Hùng Vương, là một lễ hội lớn mang tầm vóc quốc gia ở Việt Nam, tưởng nhớ và tỏ lòng biết ơn công lao lập nước của các vua Hùng, những vị vua đầu tiên của dân tộc.


Lễ giỗ Tổ vua Hùng năm nay với chủ đề “Trở về cội nguồn văn hóa dân tộc” với nhiều hoạt động đặc sắc chào mừng ngày Quốc lễ, đồng thời góp phần quảng bá và tôn vinh giá trị di sản "Tín ngưỡng thờ cúng Hùng Vương" và nơi thờ tự Tổ tiên thiêng liêng của dân tộc Việt Nam đến với du khách trong nước & quốc tế.
Các nghi thức truyền thống thờ cúng, dâng hương trong phần Lễ sẽ được tổ chức tại “Khu Tâm Linh” Đồi Chuông, trang nghiêm của KDL. Phần Hội sẽ tổ chức tại khu “vườn Trúc” thơ mộng với nhiều trò chơi dân gian sôi nổi. Tất cả hoạt động trong Lễ hội này đều mang nội dung và ý nghĩa chung là để góp phần bảo tồn một quốc đạo thờ cúng Ông bà, Tổ tiên, một phong tục cao quý mang đậm bản sắc văn hóa dân tộc Việt. Trên hết nhằm thể hiện tấm lòng thành tâm hướng về đất Tổ, thể hiện mong muốn về sự hòa hợp giữa đất, trời và tấm lòng của thế hệ con cháu với Tổ tiên.





CHƯƠNG TRÌNH CHI TIẾT


LỄ RƯỚC QUỐC TỔ HÙNG VƯƠNG

*I. ĐƠN VỊ TỔ CHỨC:*


- Đơn vị tổ chức: Khu Du Lịch Sinh Thái Nhân Tâm


- Đơn vị phối hợp: Đền thờ Quốc Tổ Hùng Vương, TP.Nha Trang


*II. ĐỊA ĐIỂM TỔ CHỨC:* Đền thờ Quốc Tổ, thuộc Đồi Chuông – KDL Sinh Thái Nhân Tâm, Xã Diên Xuân, Huyện Diên Khánh, Tỉnh Khánh Hòa.





*III. THỜI GIAN:* Từ 07h30 đến 12h00, ngày 24/4/2015 (tức ngày mùng 6/3 AL)


*IV. CHƯƠNG TRÌNH LỄ RƯỚC:*


- 07h00: Tiếp đón Đại Biểu tại Đền Thờ Quốc Tổ, 173 đường Ngô Gia Tự- TP.Nha Trang.


- 07h30: Lễ nhập Linh Vị Quốc Tổ.


- 08h00: Khởi hành đi KDL Sinh Thái Nhân tâm, Diên Xuân-Diên Khánh.


- 09h00: Diễu hành lên Đền thờ Quốc Tổ - KDL Sinh Thái Nhân Tâm.


- 09h20: Khai mạc Lễ tại Đền thờ Quốc Tổ, KDL Sinh Thái Nhân Tâm.


- Giới thiệu các đoàn Đại biểu


- Phát biểu của Lãnh đạo Doanh Nghiệp Nhân Tâm


- Phát biểu của Lãnh Đạo Địa Phương


- Lễ An Vị Bài Vị Quốc Tổ Hùng Vương


- Nam Quan Tế cổ truyền


- Nữ Quan Tế cổ truyền


- 11h00: Lễ tạ Thổ Thần 


- 11h30: Các đoàn thể và nhân dân tiếp tục Lễ dâng hương.


*V. PHẦN HỘI MỪNG:* (Tại khu rừng trúc của KDL)


- Văn nghệ chào mừng


- Thi gói bánh chưng truyền thống 


- Tổ chức trò chơi dân gian có thưởng : Cầu Kiều, bịt mắt đập niêu, tát cá…

----------


## khu sinh thái Nhân Tâm

*CHÀO HÈ 2015 - KDL SINH THÁI NHÂN TÂM


TRÂN TRỌNG GIỚI THIỆU CHƯƠNG TRÌNH KHUYẾN MÃI ĐẶC BIỆT DÀNH CHO SINH VIÊN*

+ Miễn phí tắm hồ bơi;


+ Cứ mỗi 10 bạn sẽ được tặng 03 vé trò chơi đu dây zipline và 03 vé khu trò chơi trên cây.




* Điều kiện áp dụng: Các bạn sinh viên đặt dịch vụ cắm trại qua đêm (bao gồm gối, mền mùng) và đặt ăn tại khu du lịch.


* Thời gian áp dụng: từ ngày 10/5 – 31/8/2015


Mọi thông tin xin vui lòng liên hệ:
VPĐD: 9 Nguyễn Thiện Thuật, Nha Trang
ĐT: 058 6567 503; 01999 40 41 42 
Email: info@dulichnhantam.com.vn; Skype: TuanNhanTam
Hân hạnh được phục vụ quý khách!

----------


## khu sinh thái Nhân Tâm

CHƯƠNG TRÌNH “SÔI ĐỘNG HÈ 2015 CÙNG NHÂN TÂM”




*1. Chương trình khuyến mãi:*


*- Từ 06 đến 09 khách:*
Khi mua hết vé gói 3: -> tặng 01 vé công viên nước (trị giá 40.000)
Khi mua hết vé gói 2: -> tặng 01 vé trò chơi đu dây hoặc trò chơi trên cây (trị giá 35.000)


*- Từ 10 đến 20 khách:*
Khi mua hết vé gói 3: -> tặng 02 vé công viên nước (trị giá 40.000 x 2 vé)
Khi mua hết vé gói 2: -> tặng 02 vé trò chơi đu dây hoặc trò chơi trên cây (trị giá 35.000 x 2 vé)


*- Từ 21 đến 30 khách:*
Khi mua hết vé gói 3: -> tặng 03 vé công viên nước (trị giá 40.000 x 3 vé)
Khi mua hết vé gói 2: -> tặng 03 vé trò chơi đu dây hoặc trò chơi trên cây (trị giá 35.000 x 3 vé)


*- Các đoàn từ 31 khách trở lên:* liên hệ phòng kinh doanh để có chính sách ưu đãi tốt hơn.


** Ghi chú:*
+ Vé gói 2, 65.000đ/khách, bao gồm: vé tham quan, võng hoặc ghế bố, tắm hồ bơi, câu cá sấu (1 mồi), tham quan 12 tầng địa ngục.
+ Vé gói 3, 85.000đ/khách, bao gồm: các dịch vụ của vé gói 2 + câu cá (1 mồi câu), trò chơi đu dây zipline.
+ Các loại vé tặng dịch vụ không có giá trị quy đổi thành tiền mặt.




*2. Chương trình “Tích Lũy Hè 2015”:*


- Khi khách hàng sử dụng tất cả các dịch vụ tại KDL có tổng số tiền thanh toán:
+ Từ 500.000đ: tặng 01 “Thẻ Tích Lũy Hè 2015”
+ Từ 1.000.000đ: tặng 02 “Thẻ Tích Lũy Hè 2015”
+ Từ 1.500.000đ: tặng 03 “Thẻ Tích Lũy Hè 2015”……


- Mỗi “Thẻ Tích Lũy Hè 2015” có giá trị tương đương 50.000đ, dùng để thanh toán các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại KDL (không bao gồm dịch vụ ăn, uống).


- Thẻ có thể cộng dồn (có thể dùng nhiều thẻ để thanh toán dịch vụ), không hoàn lại tiền khi sử dụng dịch vụ ít hơn giá trị của thẻ.


- Thẻ không có giá trị quy đổi thành tiền mặt.


- Thẻ không áp dụng chung với chương trình khuyến mãi khác của KDL


*3. Thời gian áp dụng: từ ngày 20/5 – 31/8/2015*


Để đặt dịch vụ xin vui lòng liên hệ:
Văn phòng đại diện: 9 Nguyễn Thiện Thuật – Nha Trang
ĐT: 058 6567 503; 01999 40 41 42
Email: info@dulichnhantam.com.vn; Skype: TuanNhanTam
Web: www.DuLichNhanTam.com.vn
FB: www.facebook.com/DuLichNhanTam

----------


## khu sinh thái Nhân Tâm

Chào mừng “Festival Biển Nha Trang 2015” và khai trương tuyến xe buýt (số 08) từ Thành (Diên Khánh) đi đến KDL Sinh Thái Nhân Tâm từ ngày 01/07/2015. KDL Sinh Thái Nhân Tâm trân trọng giới thiệu chương trình “LIKE VÀ CHIA SẼ FANPAGE KHU SINH THÁI NHÂN TÂM - NHẬN NGAY ƯU ĐÃI”. Khi Quý khách like fanpage: www.facebook.com/DuLichNhanTam và chia sẽ chương trình này trên trang cá nhân của mình (trong thời gian từ 9h00 ngày 01/07/2015 đến 23h59 ngày 07/07/2015) thì sẽ được giảm giá 50% khi mua vé gói dịch vụ 3 trong thời gian từ ngày 11-14/07/2015.





Ghi chú: Giá vé gói 3: 100.000đ. Bao gồm: vé tham quan, tham quan 12 tầng địa ngục, võng/ghế bố, tắm hồ bơi, câu cá sấu (1 mồi), đu dây zipline, công viên nước. Giá sau khi giảm 50%: 50.000đ.








Hình thức nhận ưu đãi:
Sau khi like fanpage và chia sẽ chương trình trên trang cá nhân của mình. Quý khách vui lòng gửi tin nhắn đến trang fanpage: www.facebook.com/DuLichNhanTam trước 12h ngày 08/07/2015 với nội dung:
“Họ và Tên: ……………….; Số điện thoại:…………………..; đã like và chia sẽ fanpage của KDL”
Sau khi kiểm tra, chúng tôi sẽ trả lời tin nhắn xác nhận cho Quý khách chậm nhất là 23h59 ngày 09/07/2015. Sau đó chỉ cần Quý khách đến KDL trong các ngày từ 11-14/07/2015 và nói tên, số điện thoại của mình cho nhân viên bán vé của chúng tôi thì nhân viên bán vé của chúng tôi sẽ giảm 50% giá vé gói 3 cho Quý khách.








Lưu ý: 
- Chỉ giảm giá cho chính người like và chia sẽ fanpage.
- Không áp dụng chung với chương trình khuyến mãi của KDL.
- Đối với người đã like fanpage trước đây, bây giờ chỉ cần chia sẽ chương trình trên trang cá nhân của mình và thực hiện gửi tin nhắn như hướng dẫn bên trên thì sẽ được nhận ưu đãi.


Mọi thắc mắc vui lòng liên hệ  hotline: 01999 40 41 42

----------


## khu sinh thái Nhân Tâm

Đối với đoàn đi từ 10 khách trở lên vui lòng liên hệ Phòng Kinh Doanh để được nhận ưu đãi:


ĐC: 9 Nguyễn Thiện Thuật - Nha Trang 


ĐT: 058 6567 503 - 01999 40 41 42


Email: info@dulichnhantam.com.vn

----------


## khu sinh thái Nhân Tâm

Các điểm nhấn về tham quan:


Là một trong những khu du lịch có vườn cây ăn trái (bưởi, mít, chôm chôm, xoài...) đầu tiên ở Khánh Hòa.


Cho đến hiện tại là điểm du lịch duy nhất tại Khánh Hòa có rừng trúc, rừng dó bầu - loại cây cho ra Trầm Hương, đặc sản mà thiên nhiên ban tặng cho vùng đất Khánh Hòa.


Các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại KDL:


- Công viên nước, hồ bơi.
- Thể thao mạo hiểm: đu dây vượt 100m sông Chò (zipline) - có mặt đầu tiên tại Khánh Hòa, chèo thuyền Kayak.
- Khu huấn luyện kỹ năng dã ngoại dành cho thanh thiếu niên với hệ thống thử thách liên hoàn trên cây – lần đầu tiên tại Khánh Hòa. Tổ chức team building, cắm trại, gala dinner...
- Câu cá các loại, cá sấu.
- Hai khu vực Nhà hàng phục vụ các món ăn 3 miền với tổng sức chứa 600 khách.


Để đặt dịch vụ Quý khách vui lòng liên hệ:
Văn phòng: 9 Nguyễn Thiện Thuật - Nha Trang
ĐT: 0966 122 133 - 01999 40 41 42
Email: info@DuLichNhanTam.com.vn
Web: www.DuLichNhanTam.com.vn
FB: www.facebook.com/DuLichNhanTam

----------


## khu sinh thái Nhân Tâm

Du xuân Bính Thân 2016 tại KDL Sinh Thái Nhân Tâm





Sau 02 ngày nghỉ tết nguyên đán (29, mùng 1 tết âm lịch – 7,8/2/2016).





Khu du lịch chúng tôi sẽ mở cửa lại phục vụ Quý khách từ mùng 02 tết (9/2/2016).


Đến với KDL Sinh Thái Nhân Tâm trong dịp tết nguyên đán này, bên cạnh các dịch vụ hiện tại: Đu dây zipline, công viên nước, tắm hồ bơi, trò chơi trên cây, chèo thuyền kayak, câu cá sấu, câu cá, nhà hàng, "karaoke, massage Quốc Tế" thì chúng tôi sẽ chính thức khai trương dịch vụ tắm khoáng nóng từ mùng 02 tết. Ngoài ra trong các buổi chiều (mùng 02 – 07 tết), chúng tôi sẽ tổ chức trò chơi dân gian miễn phí phục vụ du khách, với những phần thưởng hấp dẫn tại khu vực rừng “Tre Điền Trúc" hơn 10 năm tuổi, một điểm nhấn mà không phải KDL nào cũng có được.





Nếu bạn muốn tìm một địa điểm để vui thú điền viên, trở về với thiên nhiên, với khung cảnh làng quê thanh bình để du Xuân thì KDL sinh thái Nhân Tâm là một lựa chọn lý tưởng.





Mọi thắc mắc vui lòng liên hệ PKD KDL:
0966 122 133 – 01999 40 41 42
Website: www.DuLichNhanTam.com.vn


Hân hạnh được đón tiếp Quý khách!

----------


## khu sinh thái Nhân Tâm

Chương Trình Ưu Đãi Dành Cho Khách Đoàn Đi Chơi Trong Ngày 4 Tháng Cuối Năm 2016
Giảm 30% giá vé tại cổng KDL cho đoàn đi từ 30 người trở lên và đặt ăn (70.000đ trở lên) thông qua PKD từ 1/9-31/12/2016 (Trừ các ngày 2,3,4/9/2016).
Vui lòng liên hệ Ms Nga 0966122133

----------


## khu sinh thái Nhân Tâm

KDL SINH THÁI NHÂN TÂM CHÚC MỪNG 20/10 Kính chúc quý khách và đặc biệt là những người phụ nữ Việt Nam có một ngày lễ vui vẻ, ấm áp bên gia đình và người thânNhân Tâm có chính sách ưu đãi cho quý khách hàng như sau:Giảm ngay 20% giá lưu trú qua đêmGiảm ngay 30% giá vé có bán tại cổng KDL khi đi đoàn từ 30 khách và đặt ăn từ 70.000đ/suất trở lênChi tiết vui lòng liên hệ Ms. Nga 0966.122.133Ngoài ra, vào ngày 20.10 Nhân Tâm sẽ có Big Game dành cho những người phụ nữ đến KDL, sẽ có những món quà dành tặng cho quý khách thật độc đáo và thú vị.

----------


## khu sinh thái Nhân Tâm

Lễ 20/10 đang đến gần và KDL sinh thái Nhân Tâm là một gợi ý thú vị với những điều hấp dẫn sau:
1. ĐOÀN TỪ 30 KHÁCH + ĐẶT ĂN TỪ 70.000/1 SUẤT TRỞ LÊN GIẢM 30% GIÁ VÉ CÁC LOẠI CÓ BÁN TẠI CỔNG.
LƯU TRÚ QUA ĐÊM GIẢM NGAY 20%
​2. KDL sinh thái Nhân Tâm với dịch vụ tắm khoáng nóng, giúp chị em phụ nữ thư giãn sau những ngày làm việc mệt mỏi, tăng cường sức khỏe và ngăn ngừa các bệnh như: đau khớp, da liễu, thần kinh tọa, đau gân cơ, căng thẳng thần kinh, phục hồi chức năng tế bào da làm cho da khỏe mạnh, hồng hào và mịn màng.
3. Vườn trái cây tại KDL, quý khách có thể ăn hoặc mua về làm quà cho người thân. Trái cây đảm bảo an toàn sức khỏe cho quý khách và giá cả lại rất hợp lý.
Ví dụ: Mít Mã lai 10.000đ/ trái, bưởi năm roi: 35.000đ/kg…
​
4. Tại rừng tre điền trúc, với bầu không khí thoáng mát, trong lành, yên tĩnh phù hợp cho quý khách có nhu cầu nghỉ ngơi, dã ngoại, làm tiệc nướng hay tổ chức các trò chơi tập thể.
5. Ngoài ra KDL sinh thái Nhân Tâm đa dạng trò chơi phù hợp mọi lứa tuổi như: tắm hồ bơi, công viên nước, câu cá, câu cá sấu, đu dây zipline, chèo thuyền Kayak, trò chơi liên hoàn
6. Quý khách được thoải mái mang đồ ăn vào KDL. Tuy nhiên, các món ăn ở KDL ngon, giá cả hợp lý với các đặc sản đồng quê, gà thả vườn, nai, heo rừng chính gốc….
Ví dụ: Bia Sài Gòn: 12.000đ/lon, Bia Tiger: 16.000đ/lon
Cần tư vấn dịch vụ vui lòng liên hệ
Mr Vũ: 0937 00 77 33
Ms Nga: 0966 122 133 - 0905 227 188

[img]https://scontent-hkg3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/14680567_922578461179748_4510964429576419183_n.jpg  ?oh=2e6861d4418bd73115ba786ee000673b&oe=58921E41[/img]
[img]https://scontent-hkg3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/14691031_922578351179759_1456294957218032687_n.jpg  ?oh=fc8ae6a3c05fac35bf02862dfcf50775&oe=58A6FEF5[/img]
[img]https://scontent-hkg3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/14720532_922577734513154_7076105121473523345_n.jpg  ?oh=ee7c557e892c5ba0a0cf684c8082a8fb&oe=5861A475[/img]

----------


## khu sinh thái Nhân Tâm

*VÌ SAO KDL SINH THÁI NHÂN TÂM LÀ SỰ LỰA CHỌN PHÙ HỢP CHO MÙA TẾT 2017???*
1.     Không quá xa và cũng không quá gần để có 1 chuyến đi dã ngoại thực sự, trên đường đến Nhân Tâm có rất nhiều điểm tham quan đáng để ghé qua: Di tích lịch sự cấp quốc gia Am Chúa, Pháp Viện Thánh Sơn, Nhà thờ Hà Dừa, café King, Thành Cổ Diên Khánh, nhà xưa ông Hai Thái, những ruộng lúa xanh mát mắt, những vườn rau, cây trái xum xuê, những đình miếu cổ xưa, hình ảnh yên bình của 1 làng quê Việt luôn chào đón bạn ở 2 bên đường... thưởng thức đặc sản bánh ướt Diên Khánh, chả Thành, bún cá Diên Lâm…
2.      Tại rừng tre điền trúc rộng 2 ha, với bầu không khí thoáng mát, trong lành phù hợp cho quý khách có nhu cầu nghỉ ngơi, dã ngoại, làm tiệc nướng hay tổ chức các trò chơi tập thể…
3.     Ăn uống ngon - giá cả hợp lí với các món đặc sản đồng quê, đồ rừng chính gốc, rau sạch kdl tự trồng
Vd: Bia tiger 16k/1 lon, bia sài gòn 13k/1lon…
*ĐẶC BIỆT ĐƯỢC MANG THEO ĐỒ ĂN* 
4.     Vườn trái cây tại KDL, quý khách có thể ăn hoặc mua về làm quà cho người thân. Trái cây đảm bảo an toàn sức khỏe cho quý khách và giá cả lại rất hợp lý. Vd: Bưởi năm roi: 35k/ 1kg, Bưởi da xanh 50k/ 1kg
5.       KDL sinh thái Nhân Tâm với dịch vụ tắm khoáng nóng, giúp quý khách thư giãn sau những ngày làm việc mệt mỏi, tăng cường sức khỏe và ngăn ngừa các bệnh như: đau khớp, da liễu, thần kinh tọa, đau gân cơ, căng thẳng thần kinh, phục hồi chức năng tế bào da làm cho da khỏe mạnh, hồng hào và mịn màng.
6.     Ngoài ra KDL sinh thái Nhân Tâm đa dạng trò chơi phù hợp mọi lứa tuổi như: tắm hồ bơi, công viên nước, câu cá, câu cá sấu, đu dây zipline – trò chơi đầu tiên có mặt tại Khánh Hoà, chèo thuyền Kayak, trò chơi liên hoàn….
*7.* *Giảm 30% giá vé tại cổng KDL cho đoàn đi từ 30 người trở lên và đặt phần ăn 80.000đ thông qua PKD.*
*LIÊN HỆ PKD ĐỂ NHẬN THÊM ƯU ĐÃI ĐỐI VỚI ĐOÀN ĐI TỪ 15 KHÁCH TRỞ LÊN BẠN NHÉ !*
*PKD: 0966.122.133 – 0937 00 77 33*
*WWW.DuLichNhanTam.com.vn*

----------


## khu sinh thái Nhân Tâm

*TRÒ CHƠI LIÊN HOÀN*
Đây là một số hình ảnh khách tham gia trò chơi, các trạm thử thách đa phần được thiết kế phù hợp với mọi tầng lớp, quý khách có thể thấy những vị khách đang vượt trạm có đủ tầng lớp và mọi lứa tuổi, bao gồm chạy ZicZac thùng phi, vượt lòng lốp xe, đi cầu kiều, vượt rào gai, cùng đồng đội đi đôi hàn vạn dặm, chui vòng tre, cuối cùng là đi cầu kiều và ném bóng.
Với một số đoàn đông tầm 10 người trở lên, không phân biệt tuổi tác và sức khỏe, quý khách có thể liên hệ nhân viên tại khu vực trò chơi liên hoàn để thể hiện tinh thần đồng đội, cá cược vui với nhau, thử thách cá nhân bấm giờ v.v...
Trò chơi liên hoàn tại Nhân Tâm, 10.000đ/người, bao gồm bảo hộ đầu và khuỷu tay sẽ mang đến cho quý khách một nhịp cầu kết nối với bạn bè của mình nhiều hơn
Cảm ơn quý khách đã xem bài tư vấn dịch vụ, chúc quý khách một ngày đông ấm áp !
www.DuLichNhanTam.com.vn

----------


## khu sinh thái Nhân Tâm

*NHÂN TÂM MÙA NƯỚC NỔI - TÁT MƯƠNG BẮT CÁ*
Tát mương bắt cá được coi là hoạt động mật thiết, gắn liền với đời sống người nông dân Việt Nam, khi lúa chin, đồng ruộng còn ám nặc mùi bùn, bà con thi nhau ra gặt lúa để lại một bãi đồng trơ trọi cùng với những con cá rô đồng, cá lóc còn núp ở dưới bùn, đợi nắng lên thì lâu nên những người nông dân sau khi gặt lúa thì đồng thời cũng nhanh chân xuống tát mương để kiếm cá, phụ thêm cho bữa cơm hàng ngày được ngon hơn.
Nhân Tâm gắn liền với xã Diên Xuân, một xã thôn gắn liền với bà con nông dân ra đồng nên cũng có chương trình tát mương bắt cá, phần nào đó mô phỏng lại trang phục truyền thống của người Việt trong chiếc áo bà ba và hoạt động xuống mương thi nhau bắt cá. Chương trình này được áp dụng cho Tour Hương Đồng Gió Nội của Nhân Tâm, hầu hết những vị khách kiều bào hoặc những người con làm ăn xa khi đi Tour hoặc book qua PKD chương trình này đều thích và đều chia sẻ cho Nhân Tâm về những xúc cảm của mình khi được tái hiện lại những gì mà mình làm hồi nhỏ ở quê nhà, nhớ lại phần nào đó hình ảnh của ông bà, cha mẹ của họ.
Dành cho những ai muốn trải nghiệm hoặc nhớ về quê hương thì chương trình này sẽ giúp quý khách một phần nào đó.
Liên hệ đặt Tour (tư vấn miễn phí): 0966 122 133 - 0937 00 77 33
#NhanTamEco

----------


## khu sinh thái Nhân Tâm

*CHIỀU NHÂN TÂM*
Nhân viên cầu treo đang hướng dẫn khách qua cầu treo, mang tính chất cầu treo nên độ lắc và độ dòng ở mức cao nên Nhân Tâm luôn đảm bảo an toàn cho quý khách ở mức tối thiểu, 5 người qua một lượt, trong một số trường hợp thì nhóm 5 người qua được hơn nửa cầu bên kia rồi thì nhân viên lại tiếp tục mời khách đi lượt tiếp theo. Đứng trên cầu treo quý khách có thể chụp hình ngoại cảnh ở giữa rừng núi, trên dòng sông Chò nối liền với sông Cái đổ ra Biển Nha Trang. chụp xong quý khách có thể qua khu vực Đồi Tâm linh cầu an ở khu thành Tâm và tham quan tượng vua Hùng ở khu thành Nhân. Những ai không muốn tham quan 12 tầng địa ngục ta có thể đi ngược về hoặc đến trạm đu dây Zipline để đu dây từ bờ sông này qua bờ sông bên kia, vào những dịp khách tour hoặc dịp lễ lớn, ảnh quý khách đang "bay" qua bờ sẽ được nhân viên Nhân Tâm ghi lại khoảnh khắc và up lên page làm kỷ niệm.
Nhân viên Nhân Tâm đa phần đều là những người con của vùng Đất Sét chân chất nên đến đây, quý khách có thể cảm nhận rõ cảm giác tận tình trên mỗi hành động, cử chỉ của chúng tôi khi hướng dẫn.
Cảm ơn quý khách đã xem bài, chúc quý khách những ngày đông ấm áp !
#NhanTamEco

----------


## khu sinh thái Nhân Tâm

*KHOÁNG NÓNG NHÂN TÂM
*
Suối khoáng nóng thiên nhiên Nhân Tâm thuộc thôn Hòn Lay, xã Khánh Hiệp, huyện Khánh Vĩnh, nằm cách trung tâm KDL sinh thái Nhân Tâm 12km. Bắt nguồn từ lòng đá sâu, với độ nóng từ 37°C - 42°C và các thành phần hóa học của nó, nước khoáng nóng Nhân Tâm có thể chữa được các bệnh đau khớp, da liễu, thần kinh tọa, đau gân cơ, căng thẳng thần kinh. Ngoài ra, trong khoáng nóng còn có các thành phần giúp tái tạo hồng cầu, phục hồi chức năng tế bào da làm cho làn da bạn thêm mạnh khỏe, hồng hào và mịn màng.

----------


## khu sinh thái Nhân Tâm

*CÂU CÁ SẤU*

Trải nghiệm câu cá sấu Nhân Tâm - 10k/mồi, giá sẽ rẻ hơn nữa khi mua loại vé trọn gói.
www.DuLichNhanTam.com.vn

----------


## khu sinh thái Nhân Tâm

*GIẢM TƯNG BỪNG - MỪNG TẾT LỚN 2017
*
_Năm mới chúc nhau sức khỏe nhiều.
Bạc tiền rủng rỉnh thoải mái tiêu.
Gia đình hạnh phúc bè bạn quý.__
Thanh thản vui chơi mọi buổi chiều..._

Chào mừng Tết 2017, KDL Sinh Thái Nhân Tâm giảm ngay 30% giá vé khi quý khách đi đoàn từ 30 khách và đặt ăn từ 80.000/1 phần trở lên thông qua PKD.

Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ: 

Phòng kinh doanh: 213 Trần Nguyên Hãn - TP Nha Trang 

Điện Thoại: 0966 122 133 - 0905 227 188 (Ms Nga); 0937 00 77 33 (Ms. Linh); 058 6567 503

----------


## khu sinh thái Nhân Tâm

*ĐÃ LỘ DIỆN....*
*BẢNG GIÁ VÉ TẠI CỔNG KDL SINH THÁI NHÂN TÂM NĂM 2017*
Quý khách hàng cần thêm thông tin vui lòng liên hệ 0966 122 133 Ms.Nga để được tư vấn miễn phí ạ 
http://dulichnhantam.com.vn/chi-t…/bang-gia-ve-tai-cong-2017

----------


## khu sinh thái Nhân Tâm

*Tour tham quan KDL Sinh Thái Nhân Tâm trong ngày. Thời gian này quý khách lên Nhân Tâm có thể thưởng thức nước ép bưởi nguyên chất và mua bưởi về đơm tết nhé.*
*Ngoài ra nếu Quý khách tự túc đi đến tham quan KDL thì có thể ghé thăm thêm một số điểm tham quan khác thuộc huyện Diên Khánh trên đường đi đến Nhân Tâm*.
Chi tiết liên hệ đặt tour:
PKD: 213 Trần Nguyên Hãn - Nha Trang
ĐT: 0966 122 133 (Ms Nga); 0937 00 77 33 (Ms Linh); 0586 567 503
www.DuLichNhanTam.com.vn
www.facebook.com/DuLichNhanTam

----------


## khu sinh thái Nhân Tâm

Tết năm nay nhà bạn đã có bưởi đơm chưa?
Bưởi được trồng tại KDL Khu du lịch sinh thái Nhân Tâm không được dùng thuốc tăng trưởng nên các em ấy bị mang nhãn hiệu "Quá an toàn cho người sử dụng"
Bưởi da xanh: 50.000đ / 1 kg
Bưởi năm roi: 35.0000đ/ 1 kg
P/s: Gía áp dụng đến ngày 22/1/2017
Đến Nhân Tâm tham quan, vui chơi và mua bưởi sạch về dùng nhé cả nhà
Ai bận việc không lên được thì để lại tin nhắn PKD sẽ ship về Nha Trang cho các bạn nhé

Chi tiết liên hệ đặt:
PKD: 213 Trần Nguyên Hãn - Nha Trang
ĐT: 0966 122 133 (Ms Nga); 0937 00 77 33 (Ms Linh); 0586 567 503
www.DuLichNhanTam.com.vn
www.facebook.com/DuLichNhanTam

----------


## khu sinh thái Nhân Tâm

*Sản phẩm mới của KDL sinh thái Nhân Tâm chuẩn bị tung ra để đón chào quý khách hàng dịp Tết Nguyên Đán này. 

*

----------


## khu sinh thái Nhân Tâm

Giò Chả Khánh Food - Đặc sản nức tiếng tự hào của người dân Diên Khánh!
Nhân Tâm rất vui khi được đồng hành cùng đơn vị giò chả sạch Khanh Food cung cấp tới quý khách những sản phẩm chất lượng đảm bảo ngon, đảm bảo sạch, đảm bảo giá cả hợp lí:
Chả lụa
Giò thủ
Nem chua 
=> Đồng giá 110.000/1kg. (Gía bán thị trường 120.000/1 kg)
Mua tại văn phòng Nhân Tâm 213 Trần Nguyên Hãn - Nha Trang. 
Nhận free ship 2km trong thành phố Nha Trang với đơn hàng 2kg trở lên
P/S: Nhân viên Nhân Tâm đã dùng sản phẩm trên, và chứng thực các sản phẩm Khanh Food cung cấp rất ngon, vị thơm nức của thịt heo, vị cay nồng của tiêu đen, ớt đỏ được chế biến khéo léo hoà quyện làm một, tạo nên danh hiệu giò chả Khanh Food!
Để ngày Tết trọn vẹn tinh hoa của dân tộc hãy gọi cho chúng tôi để nhận đơn hàng 0966 122 133 (Ms Nga) - 0937 00 77 33 (Ms Linh)

----------


## khu sinh thái Nhân Tâm

Thời tiết mưa này tuy khu du lịch không thể sạch như ngày nắng đẹp được.
Nhưng lên Nhân Tâm dịp này bên cạnh thưởng thức các món ăn rừng, đồng quê: Gỏi Bưởi, Gà ta, Nai, Heo Rừng ngắm cảnh thiên nhiên trong tiếng mưa rả rích suy tư về bản thân sau một năm, hướng về tương lai với hy vọng một năm mới tốt đẹp hơn thì Quý khách có thể hòa mình vào dòng nước nóng thiên nhiên, góp phần phục hồi sức khỏe nhé. Đặc biệt khu vực này rấy nhiều bưởi, Quý khách có thể liên hệ để nhân viên của chúng tôi hướng dẫn Quý khách tự tay hái Bưởi, lột bưởi và thưởng thức nhé.
Lưu ý: Nguồn khoáng nóng thiên nhiên nên Quý khách vui lòng không đeo bạc khi tắm vì nó sẽ làm cho bạc bị tạm thời chuyển sang màu đồng nha (do phản ứng hóa học của Bạc (Ag) với lưu huỳnh (S) có trong nguồn khoáng nóng nguyên chất).
Đối với đoàn đi từ 15 khách trở lên vui lòng liên hệ PKD để được nhận ưu đãi, cũng như tư vấn dịch vụ phù hợp nhất cho Quý khách để giúp cho chuyến đi chơi của Quý khách thuận tiện nhất có thể.
0966 122 133 (Ms Nga); 0937 00 77 33 (Ms Linh)
www.DuLichNhanTam.com.vn

----------


## khu sinh thái Nhân Tâm

Nắng lên rồi !
Đến Nhân Tâm để tự tay hái và thưởng thức Bưởi tại vườn nhé!
Giá bưởi năm roi là: 35.000đ/kg.
Quý khách vui lòng liên hệ nhân viên tại KDL để được hướng dẫn hái bưởi tại vườn.
Ngoài ra Quý khách có thể sử dụng nước ép bưởi vườn nguyên chất và thưởng thức món Gỏi Bưởi tại nhà hàng nhé.
Đối với đoàn đi từ 15 khách trở lên vui lòng liên hệ PKD để được nhận ưu đãi, cũng như tư vấn dịch vụ phù hợp nhất cho Quý khách để giúp cho chuyến đi chơi của Quý khách thuận tiện nhất có thể.
0966 122 133 (Ms Nga); 0937 00 77 33 (Ms Linh)

----------


## khu sinh thái Nhân Tâm

Mừng ngày Lễ Tình Nhân 14/2/2017
KDL SINH THÁI NHÂN TÂM KHUYẾN MÃI KHỦNG
MUA 1 CẶP VÉ GÓI 2 CHỈ VỚI 142.000Đ/ 2 KHÁCH 
(GIÁ NIÊM YẾT LÀ 260.000/ 2 KHÁCH)
VÉ GÓI 2 BAO GỒM: Vé cổng, câu cá, câu cá sấu, đu dây Zipline, tắm hồ bơi, trượt công viên nước
Điều kiện áp dụng:
+ Comment vào dưới bài đăng này với nội dung : "Tôi tên "tên của bạn", tôi đăng kí 1 cặp vé gói 2 của kdl Nhân Tâm vào ngày 14/2" 
+ Mỗi tài khoản facebook chỉ đăng kí được 1 cặp vé 
+ Chúng tôi sẽ liên hệ đến bạn để xác nhận thông tin đã đăng kí
+ Khi bạn đã có xác nhận từ chúng tôi, các bạn chỉ việc đến cổng khu du lịch báo với nhân viên bán vé biết về thông tin bạn đã đăng kí, sau đó bạn sẽ thanh toán tại cổng kdl số tiền chỉ 142k/ 1 cặp vé gói 2 và vào kdl vui chơi.
Thời gian đăng kí: Bắt đầu từ hôm nay ngày 8/2/2017
Thời hạn cuối nhận đăng kí: 18h00 ngày 13/2/2017
Thời gian sử dụng vé: Duy nhất ngày 14/2/2017
Liên hệ: 0966 122 133 (Ms.Nga), 0937 00 77 33 (Ms.Linh)

----------


## khu sinh thái Nhân Tâm

BẠN ĐÃ CÓ KẾ HOẠCH CHO NGÀY 8/3 NĂM NAY CHƯA???
Với những người yêu thích thiên nhiên, yêu thích cái đẹp, muốn tận hưởng không khí trong lành, yên bình nơi chốn làng quê thì Khu du lịch sinh thái Nhân Tâm là một sự lựa chọn thú vị.
Cách thành phố Nha Trang 32km về hướng tây, thuộc xã Diên Xuân, huyện Diên Khánh, tỉnh Khánh Hòa. Khu du lịch sinh thái Nhân Tâm nằm trải dài trên 15 ha trang trại cây ăn quả bốn mùa xanh mát và rộn ràng tiếng chim...
Tại đây, Quý khách có thể thỏa sức vui chơi các trò cảm giác mạnh lần đầu có mặt tại Khánh Hoà: đu dây Zipline vượt sông chò, vận động với trò chơi liên hoàn trên cây, cùng đồng đội vượt qua các thử thách của trò chơi liên hoàn dưới đất, chèo thuyền Kayak,... sau đó tận hưởng cảm giác tuyệt vời khi tắm khoáng nóng, trượt công viên nước, tắm hồ bơi, câu cá, câu cá sấu hay chỉ đơn giản là những giây phút yên bình nơi chốn tâm linh...
Nghỉ ngơi, thưởng thức đặc sản rừng, đặc sản đồng quê, rau sạch, trái cây sạch do Nhân Tâm tự trồng dưới những mái chòi rợp bóng cây ăn trái với giá cả rất hợp lí (từ 30k - 320k tuỳ món, bia Sài Gòn 13k/ 1 lon, Tiger 16k/1 lon)
Nếu chỉ muốn hoà mình vào thiên nhiên, quý khách có thể ngồi dưới chòi hoặc dưới bóng mát của rừng tre Điền Trúc trên 10 năm tuổi, các chòi đều được trang bị lò nướng, quý khách có thể mang theo đồ ăn vào thoải mái, mang theo đàn hay loa dã ngoại (nếu thuê tại KDL thì 400k/ 1 ngày, 250k/1 buổi) ...rồi cùng bạn bè người thân quây quần bên nhau.
Chúng tôi chưa phải đơn vị phục vụ chuyên nghiệp như các khu du lịch lớn, resort lớn nhưng chúng tôi đảm bảo quý khách luôn cảm nhận được sự thân thiện, hiếu khách nhiệt tình từ đội ngũ nhân viên của KDL.
Cần tư vấn về dịch vụ của KDL sinh thái Nhân Tâm đừng ngần ngại liên hệ đến chúng tôi. Luôn có ưu đãi cho các đoàn đi từ 15 khách trở lên.
Phòng Kinh Doanh KDL sinh thái Nhân Tâm luôn hỗ trợ thông tin cho bạn bất kể thời gian nào.
Nhân sự phòng kinh doanh:
* Ms.Nga: SĐT 0966 122 133 Hoacafe Gia Lai
- Mail: Sales@dulichnhantam.com.vn
*Ms.Linh: SĐT 0937 00 77 33 Kim Linh
- Mail: Sales02@dulichnhantam.com.vn
*Ms.Huệ: SĐT 0935 296 297 Huệ Huỳnh

----------


## khu sinh thái Nhân Tâm

*TOUR HỌC SINH, SINH VIÊN KHÁM PHÁ MIỆT VƯỜN NHÂN TÂM*
*“HƯƠNG ĐỒNG GIÓ NỘI”*

7h30: - HDV đón khách tại điểm hẹn trong thành phố Nha Trang. 
-    Khởi hành đến khu du lịch sinh thái Nhân Tâm. 

08h30: Quý khách đến khu du lịch, sắp xếp hành lý tại khu vực rừng tre - HDV đưa quý khách qua cầu treo vượt sông Chò tham quan Đồi tâm linh, thắp nhang tưởng nhớ công ơn của Vua Hùng, Bác Hồ, Đức thánh Trần Hưng Đạo, quay về bằng thử thách đu dây tử thần zipline băng sông Chò – trò chơi lần đầu có mặt tại tỉnh Khánh Hòa với chiều dài gần 100m ( Chi phí tự túc).

10h30: Quý khách tham gia các trò chơi tập thể vui nhộn tại khu vực rừng tre

11h30: Quý khách dùng cơm trưa tại nhà hàng Dạ Ân dưới tán cây ăn quả rợp bóng mát - Quý khách thảnh thơi thả mình đung đưa trên võng/ghế bố trong khu rừng tre xanh mát nghỉ trưa. Ngoài ra, Quý khách có thể sử dụng dịch vụ Karaoke của Công ty cổ Phần Quốc Tế đầu tư tại Nhân Tâm (chi phí tự túc)

14h00: Quý khách thử cảm giác mạnh với “câu cá sấu”, khám phá khu rừng hơn 1000 cây Dó Bầu, loại cây tạo ra Trầm Hương – một đặc sản thiên nhiên ban tặng cho tỉnh Khánh Hòa. Khám phá khu vườn cây ăn trái bưởi, mít, chôm chôm…. tự tay lựa hái những quả chín mộng về làm quà cho người thân (Chi phí tự túc).

14h30: Quý khách thư giãn tại khu tắm hồ bơi, công viên nước của KDL.

16h00: Xe và HDV Khu du lịch Nhân Tâm đưa quý khách về lại Nha Trang. Kết thúc chương trình. 

Giá trọn gói: (không áp dụng cho những ngày lễ, tết)
*Số khách                                30 khách trở lên
Giá tiền/1 khách                      280.000đ
Trẻ em 1m2 - 1m4                   200.000đ
Phương tiện                       Xe 35 chỗ máy lạnh*

* Giá vé bao gồm: Xe đưa đón, hướng dẫn viên, ăn trưa, nước suối (1chai/khách), mũ du lịch. Các dịch vụ: vé cổng, câu cá sấu (1 mồi/1khách), ghế bố/võng, tắm hồ bơi, công viên trượt nước), tổ chức trò chơi tập thể và quà tặng, phí bảo hiểm du lịch, thuế VAT. 
* Không bao gồm: Các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình, đu dây Zipline (30.000đ/người/lượt), trò chơi chèo thuyền (50.000đ/thuyền – chơi được 2 khách), trò chơi trên cây (30.000đ/người/lượt), tắm khoáng nóng (40.000đ/người/1 giờ), karaoke, massage, mua sắm...

* Tiêu chuẩn trẻ em:
Trẻ em dưới 1m2 miễn phí, ngồi chung với bố mẹ, bố mẹ tự lo.
Trẻ em trên 1m4 tính vé như người lớn.

* Thực đơn ăn trưa: 1. Rau vườn xào tỏi; 2.Trứng chiên thịt nạc; 3.Thịt kho tàu; 4.Canh chua cá bông lau; 
5. Cơm trắng; 6. Trái cây, Trà đá, Khăn giấy 

Ghi Chú: Quý khách vui lòng mang theo đồ bơi và khăn tắm.
*Quý khách vui lòng liên hệ phòng kinh doanh để đặt tour: 
PKD : 213 Trần Nguyên Hãn – Nha Trang
ĐT: 0937 00 77 33(Ms.Linh), 0935 296 297 (Ms.Huệ), 0966 122 133 (Ms Nga)
Email: sales@DuLichNhanTam.com.vn


*

----------


## khu sinh thái Nhân Tâm

*TOUR ĐÓN HOÀN HÔN NHÂN TÂM.*

Quý công ty đang tìm kiếm chương trình phù hợp với thời gian làm việc nơi công sở để vừa đảm bảo thời gian làm việc vừa có thể vui chơi thoải mái với đồng nghiệp vừa đảm bảo được thời gian ở bên gia đình......???​​

Hiểu được điều đó, KHU DU LỊCH SINH THÁI NHÂN TÂM đã thiết kế chương trình tour "ĐÓN HOÀNG HÔN NHÂN TÂM' phù hợp với những khách hàng có nhu cầu vui chơi giải trí, gala dinner, giao lưu lửa trại nhưng không ở lại qua đêm với mong muốn đem lại những giây phút thư giãn đến với quý khách hàng sau những giờ làm việc bận rộn.

***NỘI DUNG CHƯƠNG TRÌNH:​
14h00: Xe và HDV đón khách tại điểm hẹn trong thành phố Nha Trang di chuyển theo cung đường Am Chúa đến khu du lịch sinh thái Nhân Tâm.

15h00: Quý khách đến khu du lịch, sắp xếp hành lý tại khu vực nhà sàn café.

- HDV của KDL đưa đoàn qua cầu treo vượt sông Chò tham quan Đồi tâm linh, quay về bằng thử thách đu dây tử thần zipline băng sông Chò – trò chơi lần đầu có mặt taị tỉnh Khánh Hòa với chiều dài gần 100m.

- Tiếp theo, 10 quý khách đu dây qua trước sẽ tham gia thử thách trò chơi trên cây có thưởng cá nhân tại rừng tre.

- Kết thúc trò chơi cá nhân, Quý khách thử sức với trò chơi liên hoàn mang tính đồng đội có thưởng tại bãi dã ngoại.

- Quý khách thử cảm giác mạnh với dịch vụ câu cá sấu, câu cá

- Khám phá khu vườn cây ăn trái bưởi, mít, chôm chôm…. tự tay lựa hái những quả chín mộng về làm quà cho người thân (Chi phí tự túc).

17h00: Quý khách thư giãn tại khu tắm khoáng nóng, tắm hồ bơi và công viên trượt nước Nhân Tâm. 

18h00: Quý khách tham gia Gala diner ngoài trời thưởng thức bữa tiệc đậm đà tình quê 

19h00: Quý khách giao lưu lửa trại, với các trò chơi vui nhộn kết nối tinh thần đồng đội cùng vui chơi và hòa mình vào thiên nhiên xua tan hết bộn bề của cuộc sống.

20h30: Xe và HDV đưa quý khách về lại Nha Trang. Kết thúc chương trình.

Giá trọn gói: (không áp dụng cho những ngày lễ tết)

1,2/1 ; 29/1 – 5/2 (Tết âm lịch) ; 7,8/3; 6/4 (Giỗ tổ Hùng Vương); 28/4 – 1/5 ; 1,2,3/9/2017

*Số khách: 30 khách trở lên

Giá tiền/1 khách: 670.000đ

Trẻ em 1m2 - 1m4: 470.000đ

Phương tiện: Xe 45 chỗ

Ưu đãi: Miễn phí 01 người liên hệ đặt dịch vụ
*
* Giá vé bao gồm: Xe tham quan theo chương trình, hướng dẫn viên hoạt náo trò chơi chuyên nghiệp, tiệc gala dinner, lửa trại, trò chơi sân khấu, nước suối (1chai/khách), mũ du lịch. Các dịch vụ: vé cổng, đu dây Zipline, tắm khoáng nóng, tắm hồ bơi, công viên nước, tổ chức trò chơi trên cây, trò chơi liên hoàn và quà tặng, thuế VAT.

* Không bao gồm: Các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình, trò chơi chèo thuyền (50.000đ/thuyền – chơi được 2 khách – KDL có 2 thuyền); karaoke, massage, mua sắm...

* Tiêu chuẩn trẻ em:

- Trẻ em dưới 1m2 miễn phí, bố mẹ tự lo.

- Trẻ em trên 1m4 tính vé như người lớn.

* Thực đơn ăn tối (160.000đ): 1. Rau muống xào tỏi, 2. Đậu hủ chiên giòn, 3.Gỏi Nhân Tâm theo mùa, 4. Bò nướng ống tre + bánh mì, 5. Cá lóc hấp bầu, 6. Gà ta chiên mắm, 7. Lẩu ếch lội suối lá giang (bao gồm 1 dĩa bún tươi + 1 dĩa rau), 8. Trái cây theo mùa, trà đá, khăn lạnh

* Ghi Chú: Quý khách vui lòng mang theo đồ bơi và khăn tắm.

*Quý khách vui lòng liên hệ phòng kinh doanh để đặt tour: 
Phòng kinh doanh : 213 Trần Nguyên Hãn – Nha Trang

Điện Thoại: 

- Ms. Linh: 0937 00 77 33; 058 6567 503 

Email: sales02@DuLichNhanTam.com.vn

- Ms.Huệ: 0935 296 297

Email: sales01@DuLichNhanTam.com.vn

- Ms.Nga: 0966 122 133

Email: sales@DuLichNhanTam.com.vn 

*

----------


## khu sinh thái Nhân Tâm

*LỄ NÀY ĐI ĐÂU CHƠI...?*
LIÊN HỆ PKD ĐỂ NHẬN THÊM ƯU ĐÃI ĐỐI VỚI ĐOÀN ĐI TỪ 15 KHÁCH TRỞ LÊN NHÉ QUÝ KHÁCH!
Ms. Linh 0937 00 77 33 HOẶC 058 6567 503
Ms.Huệ 0935 296 297
Ms.Nga 0966 122 133
WWW.DuLichNhanTam.com.vn

----------


## khu sinh thái Nhân Tâm

LIÊN HỆ PKD ĐỂ NHẬN THÊM ƯU ĐÃI ĐỐI VỚI ĐOÀN ĐI TỪ 15 KHÁCH TRỞ LÊN NHÉ QUÝ KHÁCH!
Ms. Linh 0937 00 77 33 HOẶC 058 6567 503
Ms.Huệ 0935 296 297
Ms.Nga 0966 122 133
WWW.DuLichNhanTam.com.vn

----------


## khu sinh thái Nhân Tâm

RẠO RỰC MÙA HÈ - THẢ GA DU LỊCH 
KDL SINH THÁI NHÂN TÂM TƯNG BỪNG KHUYẾN MÃI
- GIÁ NIÊM YẾT TRỌN GÓI: 500.000Đ (Người lớn) , 350.000Đ (Trẻ em).
- Tour khởi hành hàng ngày từ 4 khách trở lên (Thứ 7 & Chủ nhật 2 khách vẫn khởi hành))
- Qúy khách mua tour đi ngày thứ 7, Chủ nhật mà thanh toán trước thứ 5 hàng tuần sẽ giảm ngay 50.000Đ (Người lớn), 25.000Đ (trẻ em)
***Quý khách vui lòng xem chi tiết tại: 
http://dulichnhantam.com.vn/…/tour-ghep-doan-huong-dong-gio…
www.DuLichNhanTam.com.vn

----------


## khu sinh thái Nhân Tâm

*RẠO RỰC MÙA HÈ - THẢ GA DU LỊCH 
KDL SINH THÁI NHÂN TÂM TƯNG BỪNG KHUYẾN MÃI*


*1*. *TOUR HƯƠNG ĐỒNG GIÓ NỘI*
* GIÁ NIÊM YẾT TRỌN GÓI: 500.000Đ (Người lớn) , 350.000Đ (Trẻ em).*
* Tour khởi hành hàng ngày từ 4 khách trở lên (️Thứ 7 & Chủ nhật 2 khách vẫn khởi hành).*
* Qúy khách mua tour đi ngày thứ 7, Chủ nhật mà thanh toán trước thứ 5 hàng tuần sẽ được giảm ngay 50.000Đ (Người lớn), 25.000Đ (trẻ em)*
****Quý khách vui lòng xem chi tiết tại:* 
*http://dulichnhantam.com.vn/…/tour-ghep-doan-huong-dong-gio…
www.DuLichNhanTam.com.vn*

*2. ĐI TỰ TÚC:*
*Nhân dịp hè 2017, KDL sinh thái Nhân Tâm khuyến mãi lớn*
*Giảm 40% giá vé áp dụng cho đoàn đạt đủ 3 điều kiện sau:*
*- Số lượng trên 30 khách.*
*- Mua vé gói 80.000đ trở lên.*
*- Đặt ăn suất 100.000đ trở lên.*


*LIÊN HỆ PKD ĐỂ NHẬN THÊM ƯU ĐÃI ĐỐI VỚI ĐOÀN ĐI TỪ 15 KHÁCH TRỞ LÊN NHÉ QUÝ KHÁCH!*


*PKD:* 

*Ms.Linh - 0937.007.733*

*Ms.Huệ - 0935.296.297* 

*Ms.Nga - * *0966.122.133*

----------


## khu sinh thái Nhân Tâm

TẠI SAO NÊN CHỌN KDL SINH THÁI NHÂN TÂM CHO MÙA HÈ NÀY???

* Địa điểm sinh thái mới lạ của du lịch Nha Trang – Khánh Hòa
Nằm cách TP.Nha Trang 32 km về hướng tây, thuộc xã Diên Xuân (Diên Khánh, Khánh Hòa), KDL sinh thái Nhân Tâm được hình thành từ năm 2006 với tổng diện tích hơn 15 ha. Đến nay, với sự đầu tư mạnh về cơ sở vật chất, Nhân Tâm đã phát triển thành những khu dịch vụ chuyên biệt, phong phú gắn liền với thiên nhiên, phục vụ nhiều lứa tuổi.
* Nhiều dịch vụ hấp dẫn, độc đáo
Đến với Nhân Tâm, du khách được thỏa mình vui chơi và ăn uống với các dịch vụ: câu cá, tắm hồ bơi, trượt công viên nước, tắm khoáng nóng thiên nhiên, nhà hàng Dạ Ân - với những món ăn đậm chất đồng quê. Đặc biệt, du khách sẽ được thử cảm giác mạnh khi băng qua cây cầu treo dài 91 m bắc ngang sông Chò và quay về bằng thử thách đu dây Zipline - trò chơi lần đầu tiên có mặt tại Khánh Hòa.
Ngoài ra, du khách sẽ được khám phá hơn 1.000 cây dó bầu - loại cây cho ra trầm hương - đặc sản mà thiên nhiên ban tặng cho tỉnh Khánh Hòa, thưởng thức vườn cây ăn trái (bưởi, mít, xoài, chôm chôm, vú sữa…), đong đưa nghỉ mát bên những chiếc võng, ghế bố dưới rừng tre xanh Điền Trúc đã hơn 10 năm tuổi hay tận hưởng một phút yên bình về với chốn tâm linh tại Đồi Chuông…
* Ẩm thực đồng quê phong phú, thực phẩm sạch với hương vị hấp dẫn
Các món đồng quê: gà ta thả vườn, ếch, lươn, rau vườn, các món gỏi từ trái cây vườn, các món rừng nguyên chất nai, heo rừng,…. Được du khách đến thưởng thức đánh giá cao về hương vị món ăn: ngon, giá cả hợp lí
Bia Sài Gòn xanh 13k, Tiger 16k, Ken 19k
* Khuyến mãi khủng mùa hè và chương trình tour “ hương đồng gió nội” với sự chăm sóc chu đáo, thân thiện của HDV KDL 
Để đáp ứng và phục vụ nhu cầu của du khách, KDL sinh thái Nhân Tâm tổ chức tour “Hương đồng gió nội”, khởi hành hằng ngày từ 4 khách trở lên (riêng thứ bảy và chủ nhật khởi hành từ 2 khách trở lên). Ngoài ra, từ nay đến ngày 31/8, du khách sẽ được giảm giá 40% dành cho các đoàn đăng ký với số lượng trên 30 khách, mua vé gói trên 80.000 đồng, đặt ăn trên 100.000 đồng/phần.
* Địa điểm lý tưởng cho người yêu thiên nhiên
Đến với KDL Sinh Thái Nhân Tâm, Quý khách như được thả mình vào không gian yên bình của một Làng quê Việt truyền thống, với những lũy tre làng, con sông quê, vườn rau, ao cá. Một không gian thân thiện, những dịch vụ thân thiện, phong cách phục vụ thân thiện, tất cả chắc chắn sẽ khắc sâu tâm trí những ai yêu thiên nhiên.

LIÊN HỆ PKD ĐỂ NHẬN THÊM ƯU ĐÃI ĐỐI VỚI ĐOÀN ĐI TỪ 15 KHÁCH TRỞ LÊN NHÉ QUÝ KHÁCH!
PKD:
Ms.Linh - 0937.007.733
Ms.Huệ - 0935.296.297 
Ms.Nga - 0966.122.133

www.DuLichNhanTam.com.vn

----------


## khu sinh thái Nhân Tâm

TOUR HƯƠNG ĐỒNG GIÓ NỘI - GẮN KẾT YÊU THƯƠNG 28/6/2017

Ngày gia đình Việt Nam – ngày tôn vinh những giá trị truyền thống của dân tộc. Gia đình chính là tế bào của xã hội, là điểm tựa cho mỗi con người, là cái nôi nuôi dưỡng tâm hồn, giáo dục nhân cách con người.

Hiểu được và trân trọng những giá trị văn hóa tốt đẹp đó, KDL sinh thái Nhân Tâm đã thiết kế chương trình tour HƯƠNG ĐỒNG GIÓ NỘI - GẮN KẾT YÊU THƯƠNG.

***Giá tour trọn gói 500k giờ chỉ còn 286k khi bạn đăng kí tại bài viết này, đăng kí rất đơn giản theo 2 bước:
- like bài viết này
- Comment đăng kí nội dung: Tôi đăng kí + "số lượng người đi" + chương trình tour ngày gia đình 28/6/2017.

- Nội dung chương trình tour chi tiết vui lòng xem ở link:http://dulichnhantam.com.vn/…/tour-h...o-noi-gan-k…

***Liên hệ PKD khi cần tư vấn rõ hơn:
Ms.Linh - 0937 00 77 33 - Sales02@DuLichNhanTam.com.vn
Ms.Huệ - 0935 296 297 - Sales01@DuLichNhanTam.com.vn
Ms.Nga - 0966 122 133 - Sales@DuLichNhanTam.com.vn

----------


## khu sinh thái Nhân Tâm

*QUÝ KHÁCH ĐANG LÊN KẾ HOẠCH CHO DỊP LỄ 2-9 NÀY???**KDL Sinh Thái Nhân Tâm là một gợi ý khá thú vị, bởi:*





*Bỏ xa cái ồn ào nơi phố thị để về nghỉ dưỡng ở một vùng quê yên bình...*





*Nơi tuyệt vời để dã ngoại cùng bạn bè, gia đình, người thân...*





*Thưởng thức món ăn đậm chất đồng quê như gà ta thả vườn, ếch xào sả ớt, lươn um chuối, các món gỏi từ trái cây Nhân Tâm trồng: bưởi, mít, xoài, măng, rau sạch…*





*Cùng hòa mình và vui chơi nghỉ dưỡng với nhiều hoạt động vui chơi giải trí độc đáo, thú vị như tát mương bắt cá, đu dây Zipline, cưỡi đà điểu, câu cá, câu cá sấu, tắm hồ bơi, tắm khoáng nóng, trượt công viên nước...*




*Để hiểu rõ hơn quý khách vui lòng xem chi tiết tại:* *http://dulichnhantam.com.vn/chi-tiet...o-dip-le-30415* 
Đối với đoàn trên 15 khách, vui lòng liên hệ trước với PKD để nhận được ưu đãi.

Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ *p*hòng kinh doanh:  213 Trần Nguyên Hãn - TP Nha Trang 
Điện Thoại:  
Ms. Linh: 0937 00 77 33; 058 6567 503  - Email: sales02@dulichnhantam.com.vn
Ms.Huệ: 0935 296 297 -  Email: sales01@dulichnhantam.com.vn
Ms.Nga: 0966 122 133; Hotline: 01999 40 41 42  Email: sales@dulichnhantam.com.vn  
Website: www.DuLichNhanTam.com.vn 
Facebook: www.facebook.com/DuLichNhanTam

----------

